# Spiders, spiders, spiders.



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys.

I'm intrigued to the keeping of spiders, why do you do it? Are you crazy? :lol2:

No seriously, what is it that attracts you to spiders? Is it their beauty? :crazy:

I imagine that they aren't really handled, is anyone nervous of their spiders?

Do you collect and save all the house spiders you find? Or do you allow them on their way? As an oppose to the non-spider loving people amongst us, whom well...you know!

Anyone been bitten? 


:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

buy 1 and find out 
bet u get hooked


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I got 1 yesterday and am addicted but can't have more i'm watching her clean her feet whilst attached to glass it's awesome!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a little crazy as it goes lol

In all honesty tho, they are fascinating. Everything about them intrigues me :no1:


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

One of the attractions for me is the ability to actually watch mine stalk and dispatch their prey. You can't do that with a lot of pets really! They're also cheap and easy to keep (for the most part). Housing them is relatively cheap too. 

Tarantulas in particular are quite long lived (well the females are) and therefore are good value for money. There is also a wide range of not commonly kept species which can be imported, so if you fancy trying to breed something which not many people or in some cases no one has bred you can do.

Not to mention the vast array of species and families etc etc. Some are really beautiful, some have interesting habits, some construct amazing webs. The variety I guess is what I'm trying to get across here! :lol2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

awww she's stopped looking like she's eating her toes. =(


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep snakes too mate, been keeping snakes for 10 years but spiders have much more interesting behaviour. They are also much more addictive


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a reformed arachnophobe, spiders used to weld me to the spot in fear...now I own 28 T's and get very grumpy if I can't buy a new one, got three arriving tomorrow  For me it was half morbid curiosity and wanting to eradicate my irrational fear and now the jobs done I'm hooked good and proper, its a bit like a full on crack addiction but far less damaging to your health, it only takes that first one too...my life has changed forever!


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

They are very addictive - fantastic pets. I have over 100, close to 150 and I'm still collecting. Used to be terrified of them, but the fear soon goes once you start watching and learning about them.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm intrigued to the keeping of spiders, why do you do it? Are you crazy? :lol2:
> 
> ...


Honestly? I've got no idea.

Funny thing is, I'm an arachnophobe :blush:



I'm very new to the "Spider scene," but have two already and number three arrives tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm intrigued to the keeping of spiders, why do you do it? Are you crazy? :lol2:

I don't know really, never been scared of them, I just like them. Apparently I asked for one when I was little, though I don't remember this, and my dad was apparently rather clear on the matter. But I don't live at home properly now so y'know. As for the crazy, define sane first 

No seriously, what is it that attracts you to spiders? Is it their beauty? :crazy:

They're pretty, entertaining, there's so much variation and they're often very simple to care for. Run out of food? I'll get some next week... Going on holiday? I'll give them all a drink first.
Oh and they're often rather cheap to keep, house and feed.

I imagine that they aren't really handled, is anyone nervous of their spiders?

Some people handle, some don't. It depends on the person and the spider. I'm not scared of them so I'm usually more nervous about accidentally killing them than anything.

Do you collect and save all the house spiders you find? Or do you allow them on their way? As an oppose to the non-spider loving people amongst us, whom well...you know!

Me? I don't, though I will feed house spiders... There's plenty of folk here with spider's the size of dinner-plates who freak out when a house-spider runs across the living room floor. 

Anyone been bitten? 

Not me.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

They're alot more interesting to keep than they seem. 

Many varieties, different behaviour/sizes/colours/habitat. 

They're smaller than snakes so you can try to recreate their habitat better, which makes for a more interesting interaction. 
How many people keep Royals/Boas/Retics in natural habitat, it's all newspaper and plastic draws. 

You can also keep more in less space with alot less expensive heating and feeding costs.

THEY ARE COOL :flrt::flrt::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1::no1:: victory::notworthy::whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

why would u want to keep spiders you lot are weird:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm intrigued to the keeping of spiders, why do you do it? Are you crazy? :lol2:
> 
> ...


The real question is, why don't you have any! :gasp:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> The real question is, why don't you have any! :gasp:


ERMMMMM!!!

Don't actually know, wouldn't know where to start to be honest.

I'd like one which would be terrestrial, would not disappear forever, and doesn't throw hairs.

Would I need heat mats and stats, although my house isn't cold, it's also unlike Africa, so..........


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> ERMMMMM!!!
> 
> Don't actually know, wouldn't know where to start to be honest.
> 
> ...


Doesn't throw hairs or cant?

My G.rosea has never thrown hairs and I have had her 17 months :2thumb:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Doesn't throw hairs or cant?
> 
> My G.rosea has never thrown hairs and I have had her 17 months :2thumb:


Yeah but aren't G. rosea's for girls? :lol2:

Old world I would favour.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Yeah but aren't G. rosea's for girls? :lol2:
> 
> Old world I would favour.


Look at my sig and tell me they're for girls :whistling2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Look at my sig and tell me they're for girls :whistling2:


Yeah, she sure looks angry.

Do you handle her?

Thought they were sweet and innocent, the 'pinnacle' of beginners T's.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Yeah, she sure looks angry.
> 
> Do you handle her?
> 
> Thought they were sweet and innocent, the 'pinnacle' of beginners T's.


No I don't :lol2:

Yeah, so they say :roll:

What do you like the look of?

She doesn't hide BTW, she is always out, which is why shes the only one in the living room :2thumb:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> No I don't :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, so they say :roll:
> 
> ...


Does she need a heat mat?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

:whistling2:I dont collect T's i just collect there latin names stuck to tanks in my wardrobe.:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Does she need a heat mat?


I stick a heat mat to the side in the winter, now shes in the living room I wont even do that. I didn't use a stat either. I'd be hung for that in the snake section


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Also Bobby, are mites an issue with T's?

I don't want to be bringing mites into my home where my snakes are.

Also what's the deal with crickets? Can they, do they carry anything in there stomachs? Parasites etc, or have I been misinformed?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> I stick a heat mat to the side in the winter, now shes in the living room I wont even do that. I didn't use a stat either. I'd be hung for that in the snake section


Well I imagine its cooler up north, so a heat mat to be used in winter.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Also Bobby, are mites an issue with T's?
> 
> I don't want to be bringing mites into my home where my snakes are.
> 
> Also what's the deal with crickets? Can they, do they carry anything in there stomachs? Parasites etc, or have I been misinformed?


I have never seen a mite on a T but it does happen. As far as I'm aware the mites are specific to inverts though?

The only wild caught T I have is the G.rosea in my sig, I would think WC presents a higher risk?

I don't feed crickets now, I feed hoppers, wax worms or mealies. Never heard of a T getting a parasite from live food but it might be a problem?

Im sure someone more experienced will be along to confirm what I've said or correct it but I wouldn't think your snakes would be at risk, particularly if you use the same quarantine procedure you would for a new snake.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Well I imagine its cooler up north, so a heat mat to be used in winter.


G.rosea are from some of the hottest, driest places in the world but they spend some of the winter under 3 ft of snow. Pretty bomb proof TBH


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Id recommend roaches there the best T food i recon neway dont have to worry about, mites, paracites, smells, loads of deaths. plus there a lot better meat to shell ratio and my T's love em  
(hopefully will knock up a feeding vid soon lol)


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> G.rosea are from some of the hottest, driest places in the world but they spend some of the winter under 3 ft of snow. Pretty bomb proof TBH


Sweet!!

You keep snakes also?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Id recommend roaches there the best T food i recon neway dont have to worry about, mites, paracites, smells, loads of deaths. plus there a lot better meat to shell ratio and my T's love em
> (hopefully will knock up a feeding vid soon lol)


Ok cool.

So roaches are the way forward then?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> You keep snakes also?


I only have a Corn right now but I've had him 10 years :devil:

Only ever kept corns and looked after a few royals a couple of years ago. Almost bought a coastal carpet python a few weeks ago


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> So roaches are the way forward then?


They are, when all my Ts are adult i will have a culture of them. A few weeks ago the thought of that would have made me sick in my mouth :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> I only have a Corn right now but I've had him 10 years :devil:
> 
> Only ever kept corns and looked after a few royals a couple of years ago. Almost bought a coastal carpet python a few weeks ago


So are spiders more your thing?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> So are spiders more your thing?


If i had to get rid of all my spiders or my snake, I'd get rid of my spiders. Spiders are interesting but snakes are snakes


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> If i had to get rid of all my spiders or my snake, I'd get rid of my spiders. Spiders are interesting but snakes are snakes


:gasp: traitor


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> :gasp: traitor


haha

I prefer the spider section though, less militant :whistling2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> haha
> 
> I prefer the spider section though, less militant :whistling2:


Yeah it does seem quieter, just as well he only loves vipers :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> haha
> 
> I prefer the spider section though, less militant :whistling2:


lol its allot less of the 'comply or else:bash:' feeling lol

We might be getting a brazilian rainbow boa soon  only thing is its gotta go in the beardies tank n i dont really wana sell him :whip:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Yeah it does seem quieter, just as well he only loves vipers :lol2:


haha

Awaits the arrival of Spider_lover :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

What you getting then? :whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Get an obt there allways fun


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> Get an obt there allways fun


Had mine a week and not seen it since I potted it :lol2:

He is only 1cm though


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> What you getting then? :whistling2:


I'm liking the Phoneutria nigriventer but I feel that is pretty elite for a first T :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> I'm liking the Phoneutria nigriventer but I feel that is pretty elite for a first T :lol2:


Its not even a tarantula and has one of the most potent venoms of any spider in the world as far as I know?

Remember to post pics


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Its not even a tarantula and has one of the most potent venoms of any spider in the world as far as I know?
> 
> Remember to post pics


Probably wouldn't be too dissimilar to your happy little thing in your sig :lol2:

I thought they were T's??

My bad...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I got two lol a 1.5" and a 3,5" and there both nutters the bigger 1 stands and fights the lil one leggs it and is bloody quick!


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Are OBT's Old world?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Probably wouldn't be too dissimilar to your happy little thing in your sig :lol2:
> 
> I thought they were T's??
> 
> My bad...


haha, nah much worse. Mine is angry but it aint fast enough to bite its own bum :whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol yea but id say there more in a world of there own


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Are all tarantulas harmless, to humans that is, I know a few have a good bite to them.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Are all tarantulas harmless, to humans that is, I know a few have a good bite to them.


Depends what you mean by harmless. No one has ever died but some Old Worlds might put you in hospital over night or longer.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Are OBT's terrestrial?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> So which has the most potent venom? The Brazilian wondering spider, or the Brazilian huntsman? Obviously don't want either, just intrigued.


Don't have a clue. You will find that with spiders the strength of the venom or the seriousness of the bite is not as well known as with snakes. Not sure if thats the case here but it seems to be an area that isnt well studied


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Don't have a clue. You will find that with spiders the strength of the venom or the seriousness of the bite is not as well known as with snakes. Not sure if thats the case here but it seems to be an area that isnt well studied


I edited that post, I'm not sure if the wondering spider and huntsman are different spiders??!!??

So much to learn on this....


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Eyelashviper said:


> Are OBT's terrestrial?


I don't own any yet but from what i've gathered on here they do a mix. Originally they were kept as terrestrials but when provided with some head room some construct tube webs near the top of the enclosure. You can keep them either way.


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Eyelashviper said:


> I edited that post, I'm not sure if the wondering spider and huntsman are different spiders??!!??
> 
> So much to learn on this....


Scientific names are the way forward!


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok cool.

So, in old money what size tank/tub/etc would I keep an adult OBT in, terrestrial.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> I edited that post, I'm not sure if the wondering spider and huntsman are different spiders??!!??
> 
> So much to learn on this....


I think they are the same thing, never argued as I dont have a clue :lol2:

OBTs are terrestrial although some people will say they are semi arboreal. Mine has dug a burrow and stayed down it :lol2:

They are fast, can be nasty and "hiss" lol
May have quite a strong venom too?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bainsy said:


> Scientific names are the way forward!


That is true, although I don't know their English names never mind their Latin labels.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> So, in old money what size tank/tub/etc would I keep an adult OBT in, terrestrial.


30cm long or similar?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> I think they are the same thing, never argued as I dont have a clue :lol2:
> 
> OBTs are terrestrial although some people will say they are semi arboreal. Mine has dug a burrow and stayed down it :lol2:
> 
> ...


Ginger ninja's?!?!?! Am I getting close? That's an OBT, right??


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ginger ninja's?!?!?! Am I getting close? That's an OBT, right??


Thats the one. P.murinus 

Scientific names really are the way forward with Ts, you'd never really use them with snakes but Ts are confusing :bash:

They are cool 

No reason you can't get one as a beginner either :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

You dont keep DWA do you?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Thats the one. P.murinus
> 
> Scientific names really are the way forward with Ts, you'd never really use them with snakes but Ts are confusing :bash:
> 
> ...


What is there in terms of good reading??


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> You dont keep DWA do you?


What makes you ask that?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> What makes you ask that?


Your name :lol2:

There are a few books, most people on here could probably recommend a few. I dont have a clue though. I just pester everyone on here and spend half my life on google :blush:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Your name :lol2:
> 
> There are a few books, most people on here could probably recommend a few. I dont have a clue though. I just pester everyone on here and spend half my life on google :blush:


:lol2: 

Google is pants.

It's good for the sports results, and, well, you know :lol2:


O and no, I don't have a DWA licence.

The Eyelashviper is one of two arboreal snakes to add to my collection.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Google is pants.
> 
> ...


Its is good for that :blush:

This forum is really good for info, the fact that many of the members have 100+ ts means there are always a good few that will have the species you are interested in.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> Its is good for that :blush:
> 
> This forum is really good for info, the fact that many of the members have 100+ ts means there are always a good few that will have the species you are interested in.


I dont think i know that many people on here who dont have an obt ither lol saying that i didnt till last sunday.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> I dont think i know that many people on here who dont have an obt ither lol saying that i didnt till last sunday.


Most of the people on here have a few :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

A care sheet I just glanced at for a ginger ninja, states humidity of 60-70%, so what substrate do you use?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> A care sheet I just glanced at for a ginger ninja, states humidity of 60-70%, so what substrate do you use?


I use coir block 
It will cost about £2

I think about 90%+ of the members in here use it for most if not all of their Ts.


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

A good book is The tarantula keepers guide by Stanley Schultz.

Edit: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tarantula-K...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271295783&sr=8-1

I got mine in water stones and I think it may have been cheaper than that. Good book, though some of the chapters do treat you a little like a child. Some really good care info in it though.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bainsy said:


> A good book is The tarantula keepers guide by Stanley Schultz.
> 
> Edit: Tarantula Keeper's Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Stanley A. Schultz, Marguerite J. Schultz: Books
> 
> I got mine in water stones and I think it may have been cheaper than that. Good book, though some of the chapters do treat you a little like a child. Some really good care info in it though.


Cool I'll look into that.

So what do you feed a sling? Also how often?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Cool I'll look into that.
> 
> So what do you feed a sling? Also how often?


I chuck a couple of bean weevils in every two or three days. If they start to look fat, stop 

Dunno if thats horrible advice but thats how I do it :lol2:

Members will often send you little tubs of bean weevils if you cover postage :2thumb:

Dont get that in the snake section :whistling2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> I chuck a couple of bean weevils in every two or three days. If they start to look fat, stop
> 
> Dunno if thats horrible advice but thats how I do it :lol2:
> 
> ...


All you get in there is grief.


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

*T's*

Spideys are where it all started for me, I started out one day in my local pet store and bought a beautiful starburst baboon. She was my first love, and if you ever buy a T you will find out how great they are. I had to cut my collection down unfortunately because of moving house and not alot of people willing to keep them for me over a small period. Im slowly but surely building back up, would love to have about 50 again. 

Dont be scared, buy one, watch it, you will be entertained, feeding is great fun and they are no where near as frightening as people think.

Honestly it is a very very addictive hobby, and can become frustrating when local stockists only keep the same species grrr lol hope this helps


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> All you get in there is grief.


haha

If you can sift through the :censor: there is some good info to be had, hardly been in for weeks :lol2:

You getting an OBT then? :whistling2:

I got a sling for £2 the other week :2thumb:


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Bean weevils seem ideal to me. Although I somehow messed up my culture! They should be really easy to culture! You can also use pin head crickets, mini meal worms and some other stuff. I'm not sure of the pros and cons of each as I'm still quite new to T's myself.

I have 3 G. pulchra slings arriving tomorrow to add to my budding collection!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bainsy said:


> Bean weevils seem ideal to me. Although I somehow messed up my culture! They should be really easy to culture! You can also use pin head crickets, mini meal worms and some other stuff. I'm not sure of the pros and cons of each as I'm still quite new to T's myself.
> 
> I have 3 G. pulchra slings arriving tomorrow to add to my budding collection!


What do you think about how often I'm feeding my OBT?

BTW pin heads escape :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> haha
> 
> If you can sift through the :censor: there is some good info to be had, hardly been in for weeks :lol2:
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind a ginger ninja-how much are they?


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

bobby said:


> What do you think about how often I'm feeding my OBT?
> 
> BTW pin heads escape :lol2:


A lot of people seem to say feeding once a week is fine. I know it increases growth rates but I'm unsure of any negative consequences of actually power feeding a sling. I think I read it can affect fertility.

Also lol, I've heard they are a pain in the arse!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Wouldn't mind a ginger ninja-how much are they?


Really depends on size. Less than £5 for a sling not sure how much adults go for, think TSS was doing them for £14?



bainsy said:


> A lot of people seem to say feeding once a week is fine. I know it increases growth rates but I'm unsure of any negative consequences of actually power feeding a sling. I think I read it can affect fertility.
> 
> Also lol, I've heard they are a pain in the arse!


I'm going to slow it down to once/twice a week I think.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Double post :bash:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Are spiders like snakes and can go off food etc, if too big a tank is used?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Are spiders like snakes and can go off food etc, if too big a tank is used?


Dont know if they go off food but they do prefer small spaces. G.rosea can and do put ball pythons to shame. 
Just feed them when they are eating and offer food monthly when they're not :2thumb:

*EDIT: I mean I don't know if cage sizes make them fast but they do fast *:lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks for your help so far...

TSS, I assume that is The spider shop??

Females live longer than males right?

This is probably a stupid question but can you tell the sex of a sling?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok, thanks for your help so far...
> 
> TSS, I assume that is The spider shop??
> 
> ...


females do live longer


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok, thanks for your help so far...
> 
> TSS, I assume that is The spider shop??
> *Yup *
> ...


When you getting one then :whistling2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> When you getting one then :whistling2:


First of all I need to get a tub/container...

Then some substrate...

Do they burrow or do I provide a hide?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> First of all I need to get a tub/container...
> 
> Then some substrate...
> 
> Do they burrow or do I provide a hide?


I just provided a piece of cork bark, it might make a burrow like mine : victory:


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

They'll burrow if you provide a good deal of substrate (And if it decides it wants to!)

A container can just be a plastic box/ jar or something similar. Buy a brick of coir for substrate and bobs your uncle.

Edit: And some tongs feeding / spot cleaning.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Plastic Tanks - Value Vivariums

Would something on this page do for housing?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mine is in one of these :2thumb:

16oz Clear, round, economical tubs Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates









Thats the same type of tub only with an H.Incei sling in it


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> mine is in one of these :2thumb:
> 
> 16oz Clear, round, economical tubs Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> ...


How long would one of those last a spiderling?

Would you go from one of those to a plastic tank once that tub has been out grown?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> How long would one of those last a spiderling?
> 
> Would you go from one of those to a plastic tank once that tub has been out grown?


I dont know TBH :blush:

Just give it a bigger tub as it grows. Mine will eventually be in one of these


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> I dont know TBH :blush:
> 
> Just give it a bigger tub as it grows. Mine will eventually be in one of these
> 
> image


Ok, so trial and error!

Are they escape artists?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Heating wise for an OBT, it'd be fine on top of one of my snake tanks wouldn't it? You know near the ceramic spot, so to speak.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok, so trial and error!
> 
> Are they escape artists?


No not really, not when your used to snakes :lol2:

Tight fitting lid etc. 

Escapes are only really likely when you are feeding or cleaning so you will see them :devil:

Corn snakes, particularly hatchlings are 100x worse. 
One a spider is established in its burrow/web/hide, it wont test its inclosure like a snake would


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Heating wise for an OBT, it'd be fine on top of one of my snake tanks wouldn't it? You know near the ceramic spot, so to speak.


Yup, just make sure it doesn't get too hot :2thumb:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

How often do you clean them out?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

they cured my fear of spiders :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> How often do you clean them out?


Really depends, I just do it when it looks tatty. Every 6 months maybe, I'm sure people leave them longer. People add spring tails to the substrate to help keep it clean. Tarantulas don't need much in the way of maintenance really. 

They leave little tiny balls of leftovers laying around, thats about it. These are solid so you can just pic them up with a set of tweezers :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> they cured my fear of spiders :2thumb:


You lot need to be helping me answer, I'm a bit simple :whip:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I want a Pokie now... I dreamed about having one last night I only just got one tarantula!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> You lot need to be helping me answer, I'm a bit simple :whip:


what u talking about us scottish folk are intelligent


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

exoticsadmirer said:


> I want a Pokie now... I dreamed about having one last night I only just got one tarantula!


Random :lol2:

I got my first pokie sling today :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> I want a Pokie now... I dreamed about having one last night I only just got one tarantula!


well the indian ornamentals are still there:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what u talking about us scottish folk are intelligent


haha, inventors of the modern world :whistling2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

I assume a little dish of some kind is needed, changed every day?

Will she go ape when I mist?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

bobby said:


> You lot need to be helping me answer, I'm a bit simple :whip:



we know :lol2:



Ninjaaa23 said:


> what u talking about us scottish folk are intelligent



bobby is making you all look dumb :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> we know :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bobby is a genius 
in his own way


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bobby is a genius
> in his own way


i know 
:blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> I assume a little dish of some kind is needed, changed every day?
> 
> Will she go ape when I mist?


Slings dont need a water dish, they drink the little droplets from the side of the tank/decor and from their web. 
All my slings hide in their burrow/web/hide when I mist. they don't like it :lol2:

I try not to directly mist them


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

bobby said:


> You lot need to be helping me answer, I'm a bit simple :whip:


 

But you're doing so well 

This thread is fantastic actually, watching the poor sod getting slowly drawn in and then wham, before you know it, he'll have endless jars and containers lined up on shelves, he'll be pale and drawn looking as he frantically searches the TSS website for the next fix :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> Slings dont need a water dish, they drink the little droplets from the side of the tank/decor and from their web.
> All my slings hide in their burrow/web/hide when I mist. they don't like it :lol2:
> 
> I try not to directly mist them


Ok, so I don't give slings water, just mist.

When are they not a sling?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

haha, I woudn't say genius. I prefer "gifted" or "god".


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> Slings dont need a water dish, they drink the little droplets from the side of the tank/decor and from their web.
> All my slings hide in their burrow/web/hide when I mist. they don't like it :lol2:
> 
> I try not to directly mist them


dont forget they also get water from their prey
mmm yum yum


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> But you're doing so well
> 
> This thread is fantastic actually, watching the poor sod getting slowly drawn in and then wham, before you know it, he'll have endless jars and containers lined up on shelves, he'll be pale and drawn looking as he frantically searches the TSS website for the next fix :lol2:


I have a feeling your so correct :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

god??? hahahaha


yep i started with one
i dont know how many i have now
only that my DVDs have been living on the floor for the past month :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok, so I don't give slings water, just mist.
> 
> When are they not a sling?


when they are a juvie:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Yeah but aren't G. rosea's for girls? :lol2:
> 
> Old world I would favour.


Old Worlds rock !!!! as you can see by the drop down box in my sig, i luffs them


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

When do you start calling them juvis people?

TEENY has a problem, we are all here to help :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Old Worlds rock !!!! as you can see by the drop down box in my sig, i luffs them


stop living in the past:whistling2:
the future is neon Ts glow in the dark


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> When do you start calling them juvis people?
> 
> TEENY has a problem, we are all here to help :whistling2:


Teeny has lots of problems......but only the head doctors can help her :lol2:

I start calling them Juvies when they get to about half adult size, then sub adult when they only have a few moults to maturity


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i dont have a problem :whistling2:

I often wondered when you called them juvies too


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stop living in the past:whistling2:
> the future is neon Ts glow in the dark


You breed em, i wil test if they bite :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> You breed em, i wil test if they bite :2thumb:


see what I mean :roll:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

How do you tell when they become juvies? how do you tell they are mature/adult?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Eyelashviper said:


> How do you tell when they become juvies? how do you tell they are mature/adult?


mature males have hooks on their front legs but im pretty sure not all of them do, like ornamentals


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Bobby, those tubs you showed me, how many air holes should I use, and what size?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Bobby, those tubs you showed me, how many air holes should I use, and what size?


You've been in the snake section too long :whistling2:

Stab it with a nail until you feel better :devil:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> see what I mean :roll:


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat tell me you wouldn't want a neon one lol


Eyelashviper said:


> How do you tell when they become juvies? how do you tell they are mature/adult?


Look for adult size when read about them when they get that big they are adult lol



Eyelashviper said:


> Bobby, those tubs you showed me, how many air holes should I use, and what size?


Depends what you are getting more airholes if it is a drier species less if you want it more humid.

What species are you getting btw ???


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you feed meal worms for the duration of it's life, beginning to end?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat tell me you wouldn't want a neon one lol
> 
> 
> Depends what you are getting more airholes if it is a drier species less if you want it more humid.


I was talking about seeing if it bites, you think thats normal :lol2:

Haha, better advice than mine :blush:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Can you feed meal worms for the duration of it's life, beginning to end?


Could do i suppose but mealworms tend to bury themselves in the sub if i use mealies i squash thier heads first so they cannot bury. If you want to watch it chase its prey, cricks, roaches or locusts are great fun 

Although i still dunno what spider it is lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Can you feed meal worms for the duration of it's life, beginning to end?


Suppose so, I'd crush their heads for slings.
Could you eat the same food your whole life? :whistling2:

_*EDIT: Beaten to it *_:lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> I was talking about seeing if it bites, you think thats normal :lol2:
> 
> Haha, better advice than mine :blush:


So you dn't hold the food on tongs til it gets snatched off then ??? Just me ??? ooooops:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> So you dn't hold the food on tongs til it gets snatched off then ??? Just me ??? ooooops:lol2:


haha, nope I don't. I'm still a bit wary


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha, nope I don't. I'm still a bit wary


Ah i see , well if it makes you feel any better i only do it with a few of mine, mostly the cambs one of the obts and all of the scorps lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Ah i see , well if it makes you feel any better i only do it with a few of mine, mostly the cambs one of the obts and all of the scorps lol


:lol2:

I am going to have to buy tongs. I keep forgetting to get some and I am going to need them soon.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I am going to have to buy tongs. I keep forgetting to get some and I am going to need them soon.


My tongs are like long tweesers they are handy for grabbing stuff from bottom of tall tubs for arboreals too


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> My tongs are like long tweesers they are handy for grabbing stuff from bottom of tall tubs for arboreals too


I have went from having a moody G.rosea (should have had them for her I suppose :blush to having a P.regalis, H.lividium, P.murinus, 2x B.albop, H.Incei, L.parahybana and a B.vagans. (all slings except the G.rosea)


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thought this might interest you viper, some cracking tanks in here 

House of Spiders - Enclosure Specialists


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> I have went from having a moody G.rosea (should have had them for her I suppose :blush to having a P.regalis, H.lividium, P.murinus, 2x B.albop, H.Incei, L.parahybana and a B.vagans. (all slings except the G.rosea)


You would need to get some for the regalis tank anyway then to reach the bottom


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> You would need to get some for the regalis tank anyway then to reach the bottom



Just stick your arm in


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just stick your arm in


haha, no thanks. How dangerous are they?
I have heard lots about their venom but are they likely to use it?

It looks so cute :flrt:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Bobby those tanks you left me a link to, are impressive.

Do they stay nice and shiny or do they scratch when cleaned and wiped?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Eyelashviper said:


> Bobby those tanks you left me a link to, are impressive.
> 
> Do they stay nice and shiny or do they scratch when cleaned and wiped?


they hold up pretty well


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Bobby those tanks you left me a link to, are impressive.
> 
> Do they stay nice and shiny or do they scratch when cleaned and wiped?


Dont have a clue. Ask brownj6709, he has a few :2thumb:

I think it would stay that clear.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> they hold up pretty well





bobby said:


> Dont have a clue. Ask brownj6709, he has a few :2thumb:
> 
> I think it would stay that clear.


Ok cool, they are very nice.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok cool, they are very nice.


I think most of my Ts will end up in them :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I think most of my Ts will end up in them :2thumb:


you will end up in one except padded of course


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you will end up in one except padded of course


Some people seem to think so


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just stick your arm in


I can't my arboreals have to much decor, i cannot even fit into some of the gaps with my fingertips


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

TEENY said:


> I can't my arboreals have to much decor, i cannot even fit into some of the gaps with my fingertips


thats not what i heard:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thats not what i heard:whistling2:


oooo er:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thats not what i heard:whistling2:


I'd like to suggest google videos :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> I'd like to suggest google videos :whistling2:


I'd like to suggest you DON'T google Teeny ...........:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> I'd like to suggest you DON'T google Teeny ...........:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

What is the spider in 'Invertasnakes' sig??


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

P.regalis I think?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like #p.regalis


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

They are arboreal?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> They are arboreal?


Yup, potent bite but less likely to bite than an OBT?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> They are arboreal?


If it is a Regalis then yes they are and pretty fast too 
They are fab


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> Yup, potent bite but less likely to bite than an OBT?


I think so i find Regalis to be hiders rather than standing their ground


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> I think so i find Regalis to be hiders rather than standing their ground


My 2cm one ran away from a bean weevil?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

well I tried to get a baby P.Regalis i was caught in the Act and a curse upon my houses supposedly?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

exoticsadmirer said:


> well I tried to get a baby P.Regalis i was caught in the Act and a curse upon my houses supposedly?


I don't get it :blush:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> My 2cm one ran away from a bean weevil?


awwwwwwwwwww see they are not that scary:flrt:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

meh a bit of Romeo and juliet there was bored but no got caught looking at a P.regalis on TSS.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> meh a bit of Romeo and juliet there was bored but no got caught looking at a P.regalis on TSS.


Order one and order a fat bunch of flowers to arrive for her at about 8-9 in morning that way they will get there before the spider.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Order one and order a fat bunch of flowers to arrive for her at about 8-9 in morning that way they will get there before the spider.


hehe, your good :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

what to my mother and father I thinky Not! I'll just order one for my birthday.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

exoticsadmirer said:


> what to my mother and father I thinky Not! I'll just order one for my birthday.


Order one for your mum, then act surprised when she doesn't get excited?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> hehe, your good :2thumb:


So i am told.....i have to pull out a few more stops for hubby lol


exoticsadmirer said:


> what to my mother and father I thinky Not! I'll just order one for my birthday.


Ohhhh sorry i assumed you didn't live at home, dunno why lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> So i am told.....i have to pull out a few more stops for hubby lol
> 
> Ohhhh sorry i assumed you didn't live at home, dunno why lol


I need a GF that keeps some weird animals, so that I can pretend I don't like them in order to get "favours" :hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I need a GF that keeps some weird animals, so that I can pretend I don't like them in order to get "favours" :hmm:


i like your style


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i like your style


I'm a Stewart :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> I need a GF that keeps some weird animals, so that I can pretend I don't like them in order to get "favours" :hmm:


Lol, 
the original arrange ment was that i only get a tortoise, then i got a snake, then he said 1 spider. welllllllllll now the house is full to bursting so i suppose the least i can do is compensate.....although he hasn't quite figured that he would be treated the same even if he didn't make a fuss lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I'm a Stewart :2thumb:


true us stewarts are all great


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Lol,
> the original arrange ment was that i only get a tortoise, then i got a snake, then he said 1 spider. welllllllllll now the house is full to bursting so i suppose the least i can do is compensate.....although he hasn't quite figured that he would be treated the same even if he didn't make a fuss lol


:lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Just been on TSS, they have Hysterocrates sp. "Cameroon", the write up, the guy/gal, has wrote doesn't sound very promising?!?!?

What is wrong with these??

<i>Hysterocrates gigas</i><br>Rusty Red Baboon (2-4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Just been on TSS, they have Hysterocrates sp. "Cameroon", the write up, the guy/gal, has wrote doesn't sound very promising?!?!?
> 
> What is wrong with these??
> 
> <i>Hysterocrates gigas</i><br>Rusty Red Baboon (2-4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


haha

Thought about buying one myself, buy one and tell me whats wrong with them :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> haha
> 
> Thought about buying one myself, buy one and tell me whats wrong with them :lol2:


After you....

Look very nice though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Eyelashviper said:


> Just been on TSS, they have Hysterocrates sp. "Cameroon", the write up, the guy/gal, has wrote doesn't sound very promising?!?!?
> 
> What is wrong with these??
> 
> <i>Hysterocrates gigas</i><br>Rusty Red Baboon (2-4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


one stole his wife


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

They are just NASTY check RobC's (Tarantulaguy1976) vids on youtube, he has cool vids of them swimming etc, 
I wouldnt wanna be f:censor:g with one.....

:devil:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I was scared just watching :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

He has some great vids.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> He has some great vids.


He does, what you buying? :whistling2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> He does, what you buying? :whistling2:


Im still at a loss as to what to get.

Want, terrestrial, that's as far as i've got!!


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

How much of a problem are new world, in the sense of throwing hairs?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

No love for the arboreal? but there's plenty of nice terrestrial as well. ummm Green bottle Blues, G.Rosea, Red knees, fire legs and burrowers such as King baboon I think? cobalt blues and many others.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Just been on TSS, they have Hysterocrates sp. "Cameroon", the write up, the guy/gal, has wrote doesn't sound very promising?!?!?
> 
> What is wrong with these??
> 
> <i>Hysterocrates gigas</i><br>Rusty Red Baboon (2-4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


They are great  They dig mullti burrows which all interlink, so you need to give them deep substrate and they can swim which can lead to interesting set-up projects. They are a lovely looking spider which photos don't seem to do justice, being quite velvety. But they are fiesty and have a particularly nasty venom, there was a write up on it in a BTS journal, so don't get bitten!


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> They are great  They dig mullti burrows which all interlink, so you need to give them deep substrate and they can swim which can lead to interesting set-up projects. They are a lovely looking spider which photos don't seem to do justice, being quite velvety. But they are fiesty and have a particularly nasty venom, there was a write up on it in a BTS journal, so don't get bitten!


So do they have THE most potent venom out of all T's?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> So do they have THE most potent venom out of all T's?


No one knows which has the most potent venom.

The hair isn't much of a problem to most people, although I think it affects Teeny quite badly?


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobster how your new spiders?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> bobster how your new spiders?


haha, was just checking on them there, all is well :lol2:

My cobalt blue has been chased out its burrow by a bean weevil :bash:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> haha, was just checking on them there, all is well :lol2:
> 
> My cobalt blue has been chased out its burrow by a bean weevil :bash:


:lol2:

What are cobalt blues like?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> :lol2:
> 
> What are cobolt blues like?


Supposedly aggressive pet holes but very beautiful. A few people on here say they are the most aggressive they have ever kept but they are supposed to retreat before biting....

You made a decision yet?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

You won't see a great deal of a Haplopelma if you buy one of those, how about a Psalmopoeus cambridgei to start with? Keep it in a relatively dark corner and you'll see it lots. They are fast and fiesty, arboreal and very beautiful. Cheap and easy to obtain and get to a good size.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Just been on TSS, they have Hysterocrates sp. "Cameroon", the write up, the guy/gal, has wrote doesn't sound very promising?!?!?
> 
> What is wrong with these??
> 
> <i>Hysterocrates gigas</i><br>Rusty Red Baboon (2-4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


Absolutely nothing, they are gorgeous and build amazing tunnel systems and even swim ( mine only swim if startled and she heads for water to be safe) buuut and it is a big but, they do have a VERY potent venom so if you do get tagged you will be sorry. I have found them to hide rather than try and bite tho.
Here is the last pic i took of her










Eyelashviper said:


> How much of a problem are new world, in the sense of throwing hairs?


They are not all flicky, some may never flick you.


bobby said:


> No one knows which has the most potent venom.
> 
> The hair isn't much of a problem to most people, although I think it affects Teeny quite badly?


I do have bad skin anyway as i suffer quite badly from eczema on hands and face sometimes and contact dermatitis on my hands so i do believe this is a big factor



Sylvi said:


> You won't see a great deal of a Haplopelma if you buy one of those, how about a Psalmopoeus cambridgei to start with? Keep it in a relatively dark corner and you'll see it lots. They are fast and fiesty, arboreal and very beautiful. Cheap and easy to obtain and get to a good size.


:notworthy:You share my love for the Cambs  I think they are underated and i am always trying to plug them lol


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

what's cambridgei? is it the trinidad olive/chevron? If it is I'm loving the whole psalmopoeus genus.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> what's cambridgei? is it the trinidad olive/chevron? If it is I'm loving the whole psalmopoeus genus.


Yes Trinidad Chevron they are beautiful 
omnomnom


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

yup a very pretty genus imight have to get one and a irminia


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> yup a very pretty genus imight have to get one and a irminia
> image
> image


I have an Irminia too, i highly recommend these also, although my fave of this genus is deff Cambridgei


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm loving my blond at the moment but might spread to irminina if i don't get a pokie of some sort 1st.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

i just go with what ones i find are smexy
oh and that are in stock


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just go with what ones i find are smexy
> oh and that are in stock


This is just as effective as my method of

eeeeeeeeeeeeee look at its ickle leggy peggies :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just go with what ones i find are smexy
> oh and that are in stock


Thats exactly how I do it :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, concerning the 'venom' aspect.

This is worst case scenario but sometimes worst case scenarios happen.

I think if my T was to escape and bite my GF, she would die, (Literally) if I was bitten, yeah it would hurt, but I'd bet pretty much my house I'd live to see another day, so I am at a loss as has already been said, there is not much scientific study into spider venom.

So I'd be after a T which is not as potent as snow whites apple!!


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

*Spides*

Has to be said I used to think like you till i got one..:mf_dribble:

Now I is hooked and have 9 all diffrent... ok not nearly as much as most on here but conciser the fact I a shit scared of them

I just love to watch them and look at the markings:flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in it for the women


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm in it for the women


what women:hmm:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what women:hmm:



You seen many spider keeping women????? 

Most of them are pretty nice looking...


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You seen many spider keeping women?????
> 
> Most of them are pretty nice looking...


nope not seen any yet 
but shall keep my spider sense open


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok, concerning the 'venom' aspect.
> 
> This is worst case scenario but sometimes worst case scenarios happen.
> 
> ...


I'm very much a newbie here, so please grab a large salt pot for use whilst reading my thoughts, but...

From all the research I've done, it seems that to suffer any real, long lasting effect from a T bite is etremely unlikely.
It would appear that anaphylactic (sp?) shock cannot occur from a T bite due to the nature of their venom.
From all the reading I did, I only found one case where the effects of a spider bite (a pokie IIRC) lasted several weeks and that was confined to muscle cramping.
Even with that, with some peoples desire for attention, you do have to wonder how bad it really was and if, in fact, it was even related to the bite.

As I say I'm no expert but for every "severe" bite story, there are umpteen others where the only effect was discomfort or aches and pains that had cleared up within a day or two.
Obviously the more serious ones get more coverage.

I also think that if the risk was even slightly significant, that these things would be restricted by DWA. 
The true spiders seem to be a bit different venom wise, but I assume you're only looking to keeping a T at the moment?

As I say, I know bugger all personally, but the risk of serious injury (or worse) from a bite doesn't factor into it from what I've discovered myself.

EDIT: Just to make it clear, I'm still a big wuss with spiders and would bawl like a big girl if I did get bitten but not half as loudly as the scream I'd make just by the thing running at me :lol:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nope not seen any yet
> but shall keep my spider sense open




There was a thread started up by Ally recently girls that keep spiders or something like that, that had a few pics in there...


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> I'm very much a newbie here, so please grab a large salt pot for use whilst reading my thoughts, but...
> 
> From all the research I've done, it seems that to suffer any real, long lasting effect from a T bite is etremely unlikely.
> It would appear that anaphylactic (sp?) shock cannot occur from a T bite due to the nature of their venom.
> ...


She has a pacemaker so...not the strongest of hearts as it is!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There was a thread started up by Ally recently girls that keep spiders or something like that, that had a few pics in there...


i shall have a look


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> She has a pacemaker so...not the strongest of hearts as it is!


I did say to keep that salt pot handy :lol2:

I don't know if you've considered them, but have you looked into the "Birdeaters," at all? 
They're big, supposedly quite aggressive and rumoured to have a painful bite but the venom is mild.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> I did say to keep that salt pot handy :lol2:
> 
> I don't know if you've considered them, but have you looked into the "Birdeaters," at all?
> They're big, supposedly quite aggressive and rumoured to have a painful bite but the venom is mild.


Yeah, they look pretty cool.

I think I have a fair amount of research left to uncover :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> Yeah, they look pretty cool.
> 
> I think I have a fair amount of research left to uncover :lol2:


It seems the only way to be sure about how venomous they are is to get bitten....

If they were really dangerous we'd know about it by now.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Ok, concerning the 'venom' aspect.
> 
> This is worst case scenario but sometimes worst case scenarios happen.
> 
> ...


You best bet may be to avoid old worlders as they do, in general have potent venom. There are a lot of new worlders that are not only beautiful but bite reports are very rare as they don't tend to be biters. Avics are a good example of this, you would have to be VERY unlucky to get bitten by an avic, they just run away and fire thier little poo poo cannon at you lol



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There was a thread started up by Ally recently girls that keep spiders or something like that, that had a few pics in there...


That thread would be worth a find, there are a lot more femalew keepers than i first thought too, and not all of them seem batty lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, and TEENY is super cute too


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh yeah, and TEENY is super cute too


You do actually know what i look like right ???? I am starting to wonder as that avvy pic isn't very clear lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> You do actually know what i look like right ???? I am starting to wonder as that avvy pic isn't very clear lol


Lol yeah i've seen pics of you!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol yeah i've seen pics of you!


:blush::blush:

I knew it, it's the beard that does it for you right ?? lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> :blush::blush:
> 
> I knew it, it's the beard that does it for you right ?? lol


Lol you aint got a beard! Post a pic


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol you aint got a beard! Post a pic


I have lol here ya go, i love the milage i have got from this pic. Its one of my favourite ones lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I have lol here ya go, i love the milage i have got from this pic. Its one of my favourite ones lol
> 
> image


Lol i'm sure there isn't a beard under that... And i've seen others and your cute


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i'm sure there isn't a beard under that... And i've seen others and your cute


Tis a great pic tho lol
There are not many pics of me on here where i am not being a complete tit or in fancy dress so i should really take it as more of a compliment lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Tis a great pic tho lol
> There are not many pics of me on here where i am not being a complete tit or in fancy dress so i should really take it as more of a compliment lol



Yeah your quite a fit one really! So take it as a compliment


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah your quite a fit one really! So take it as a compliment


In that case i better had, i nam not very good at this taking compliments lark lol

Right back to the original question i think my last pic may answer a few pictures an the sanity of spider keepers lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> In that case i better had, i nam not very good at this taking compliments lark lol
> 
> Right back to the original question i think my last pic may answer a few pictures an the sanity of spider keepers lol


Well i saw your display pic up the other day and you were gorgeous!  So it's nothing to do with the sanity of people


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well i saw your display pic up the other day and you were gorgeous!  So it's nothing to do with the sanity of people


:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Have I just entered Adult Friend Finder or RFUK Spiders and Inverts lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Have I just entered Adult Friend Finder or RFUK Spiders and Inverts lol


You have just entered the thread where a sweet young man is flattering a middle aged woman in the hope of stealing all her spiders :gasp:


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

TEENY said:


> You have just entered the thread where a sweet young man is flattering a middle aged woman in the hope of *stealing all her spiders* :gasp:


Is that what they call it these days?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bainsy said:


> Is that what they call it these days?


Lol it is all harmless fun, i am a very happily married laydee dontcha know lol


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Then maybe you're right and he just wants to rob all the T's! :gasp:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bainsy said:


> Then maybe you're right and he just wants to rob all the T's! :gasp:


He will ahve to get past my Guard OBT's first lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Nooooo, but i might rob her  

And your not middle aged! :O


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

How is this thread still going? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> How is this thread still going? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I only joined in to flirt :'(


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nooooo, but i might rob her
> 
> And your not middle aged! :O


I am in my 30's my dear
thats middle aged lol



GRB said:


> How is this thread still going? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Coz a certain mod wants to see if the action hots up ???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I am in my 30's my dear
> thats middle aged lol
> 
> 
> I'm 29 darling!!! :O Does that mean i'm nearly middle aged?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> TEENY said:
> 
> 
> > I am in my 30's my dear
> ...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> _TiMiSdRuNk_ said:
> 
> 
> > In short......yes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> TEENY said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear :O I must hurry up and get some hob nobs and a pipe and slippers and settle down a bit :'(
> ...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, since page 17 this thread has been drivel and totally unrelated to spiders. 

Closed.


----------

